# 4" exhaust tip - pics inside :)



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

inssane said:


> I was on the fence, kept a turn down when I modified the exhaust.
> Many styles, lengths, etc and I just went for it. Definitely added to the exhaust tone in a good way.
> I made sure it the top of the tip only sticks about a little past the cut out in the bumper for the stock pipe. 2.5 in 4 out.
> 
> ...


Now that looks awesome, love the first shot you snapped of the welding. I have never cared about my exhaust, I do however like how it sounds, but I want it to be better. Where did you get this from and did you just have a shop install it or was it at the dealership?


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a Dynomax brand tip. Got it online. 
Technically a clamp on (don't care for that), but the in/out were correct as was the style. It's 12" long, and it's nice and snug don't go any longer. 
Had a shop do it.
Thanks!


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

For my personal tastes I'd go smaller than that on this car. 

With that being said, it does look very clean!


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I was on the fence between 3-4", I decided screw it and go bigger.
I am much more pleased with the exhaust tone.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

The more I look at the pics the more I like it lol. You should post a video of the exhaust


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just my opinion, but I would have had it moved up into the "Diffuser Panel" by about 2" It would have given it a more stock / finished appearance.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I wonder if something like this would work on the RS.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I was looking at it with the guy on the rack when we placed it.
I agree, I may slide it back a bit in the future, but not up. Some angles it looks good, some angles it looks like a coffee can.


----------

